
Photosynthesis Hacks Boost Yield and Conserve Water - bookofjoe
https://scitechdaily.com/photosynthesis-hacks-boost-yield-and-conserve-water/
======
bookofjoe
>Stimulating photosynthetic processes increases productivity and water-use
efficiency in the field

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41477-020-0740-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41477-020-0740-1)

